

Lovotics, an update on the science of human-robot love - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/116173-lovotics-an-update-on-the-science-of-human-robot-love

======
HPBEggo
The end bit is kind of creepy, in my opinion, but I'm liking the way this is
going overall.

I, for one, would love to be able to talk to people over the Internet and
still have some sort of physical presence on both ends to make it seem more
natural.

Then again, I dislike even having to talk on the telephone, so perhaps I'm
alone on that one...

------
espinchi
At first sight, this looks like a joke. Specially the Kissenger.

However, as the article says, "What if the robot simply used AI to return your
kiss?", or "talk with your in-game wife who is back home". Creepy. But also
game changer.

These human-to-robot technologies are starting out, but I'm so curious to see
how it evolves!

